# Swine flu and seasonal flu jabs



## mandy9988 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm 10 weeks pregnant and have been offered the swine flu and seasonal flu jab by my doctors. I have no worries with the seasonal flu but am worried and having second thoughts about the swine flu and what side affects it could have on my unborn child.

Do we know if the swine flu jab is safe?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mandy,

The swine flu jab is safe to use in pregnancy but as with everything it is a personal choice as to whether you wish to have it or not.

There were numerous threads on this topic last year. If you search on the Pharmacist Board and the Pregnancy boards you will find a number of posts on the subject  Here's one for starters...  Click Here 

Maz x


----------



## mandy9988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for the link Maz


----------

